# Dried Venison



## pc farmer (Jan 8, 2020)

We used to get the amish to make dried beef from venison hindquarters.  It was great, nice and dry not moist like some others make it.  So I started making my own cause it wasnt cheap to have made.  I dry cured for 3 weeks.  No pics of that, sorry. So I took out of the cure and rinsed. Then netted the hindquarters and the loins I layed on the rack.








Smoker running 180 with cob pellets






The loins I pulled at 12 hours I think and the quarters which was de-boned went 48+.  Saturday 1pm in smoker out  Monday at 4pm.  

In the fridge to chill to today.






Netting removed.






All sliced up.














Before you say it, yes its cured the whole way through.  My camera picked up on the smoke ring so the rest of the meat dont look cured.  Trust me it was cured.  I checked when taking out of the cure.  I cut the thick spots open.  I have found venison seems to do this for some reason.


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 8, 2020)

wow Farmer, strong work, that is a marathon smoke for sure.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 8, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> wow Farmer, strong work, that is a marathon smoke for sure.



Thanks FB.  Gotta love the Fireboard for cooks like this.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 8, 2020)

Looks great


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 8, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks great



Thanks


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 8, 2020)

Looks fantastic!! Strangely enough I stopped in my local Amish butchers today. A guy was there dripping off a hind quarter for this very reason.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 8, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Looks fantastic!! Strangely enough I stopped in my local Amish butchers today. A guy was there dripping off a hind quarter for this very reason.



Thanks jcam.    Its kinda a big thing in this part of Pa.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 8, 2020)

Looks great pc! Ive noticed the same thing with the color on venison. Its kinda weird. I bet thats gonna make some real great meals!


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 8, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Looks great pc! Ive noticed the same thing with the color on venison. Its kinda weird. I bet thats gonna make some real great meals!



Thanks.  Yeah the color is weird for some reason.   Creamed venison tomorrow for supper.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 8, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Creamed venison tomorrow for supper.


Yum! We do that with beef a lot. I need some dried vinison so we can do it with that. My kids lick there plates clean when we have it lol!


----------



## poacherjoe (Jan 8, 2020)

Good job Adam !  I want to try it out this upcoming deer season... I took it to the butcher last season . 20 bucks to have it done. I don't think I could do it to the back straps. I love chopped garlic , butter and a cast iron skillet for the loins.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 8, 2020)

I used to get my dried venison from a local butcher shop, or "locker".  Closed a few years ago, but the owner is still around.  He never got the funky colors.  I need to get some lessons.

Love creamed chipped gravy over toast or biscuits or mashed taters, or diced fried taters.  



pc farmer said:


> We used to get the Amish to make dried beef from venison hindquarters.  It was great, nice and dry not moist like some others make it.  So I started making my own cause it wasn't cheap to have made.
> ...


No Amish butchers around here, but avoid the products they do offer around here.  They expect top dollar.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 9, 2020)

Man that looks good farmer. Nicely done.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 9, 2020)

Looks like some good eating nice job


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 9, 2020)

Strong work PC. Marathon smoke for sure. 
cant wait to see an SOS pic tonight.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 9, 2020)

Adam

Looks mighty good. Nice job.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 9, 2020)

Looks great . I'm with you , I like it to the drier side .  I have even dried further after slicing  for jerky . 
Nice work !


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 9, 2020)

poacherjoe said:


> Good job Adam !  I want to try it out this upcoming deer season... I took it to the butcher last season . 20 bucks to have it done. I don't think I could do it to the back straps. I love chopped garlic , butter and a cast iron skillet for the loins.





Fueling Around said:


> I used to get my dried venison from a local butcher shop, or "locker".  Closed a few years ago, but the owner is still around.  He never got the funky colors.  I need to get some lessons.
> 
> Love creamed chipped gravy over toast or biscuits or mashed taters, or diced fried taters.
> 
> No Amish butchers around here, but avoid the products they do offer around here.  They expect top dollar.





gmc2003 said:


> Man that looks good farmer. Nicely done.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris





pineywoods said:


> Looks like some good eating nice job





smokin peachey said:


> Strong work PC. Marathon smoke for sure.
> cant wait to see an SOS pic tonight.





SFLsmkr1 said:


> Adam
> 
> Looks mighty good. Nice job.





chopsaw said:


> Looks great . I'm with you , I like it to the drier side .  I have even dried further after slicing  for jerky .
> Nice work !




Thanks everyone. Only wish I  had more, this wont last long.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 9, 2020)

Looks Great Adam---Not Your First Rodeo!!
Nice Job!
Like.

I haven't done any for a long time---Just too much for me.

Bear


----------



## hardcookin (Jan 9, 2020)

Looks awesome Adam!


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 9, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Adam---Not Your First Rodeo!!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> 
> ...



Thanks Bear.  I hate how the pics turned out thou and almost didnt post it.




hardcookin said:


> Looks awesome Adam!



Thanks Doug.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 9, 2020)

Some good eating there PC. Nice work!


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 9, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Some good eating there PC. Nice work!



Thanks   Wife making creamed chip venison as I type.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 12, 2020)

That looks top notch Adam, nice job!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 12, 2020)

Wow an I late on this post. But a great job there farmer and I'm  sure was very tasty.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 12, 2020)

That's beautiful. Can you give more detail on the Cure mix and process? You have a Curing Cabinet or other place you hang it? It is certainly cold enough around here...JJ


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 12, 2020)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That looks top notch Adam, nice job!





HalfSmoked said:


> Wow an I late on this post. But a great job there farmer and I'm  sure was very tasty.
> 
> Warren




Thanks guys


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 12, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> That's beautiful. Can you give more detail on the Cure mix and process? You have a Curing Cabinet or other place you hang it? It is certainly cold enough around here...JJ



Just a dry cure, used Diggingdogs calculator .  Cured 3 weeks then smoked at 180 to dry.  Took over 48 hours.


----------



## Psmowrey (Feb 3, 2020)

That looks awesome!  I just pulled out about 100 pieces of venison hams/backstraps out of pop's wet brine and have them seasoned and in the fridge.  They cured in my walk-in at the ranch for the past two weeks. They are going on the smoker first thing tomorrow morning!  I wish I had a picture to post.  will post the finished product


----------



## archeryrob (Feb 6, 2020)

I use mine after being sliced thin for scrambled eggs. I fry frozen green peppers I save from the garden in an olive oil drizzle bottle that has oregano and basil mixed in it. The shred the dried, cured, deer into it and fry a little. Crack eggs over it, bit more pepper and some cheddar cheese.


----------



## Psmowrey (Feb 6, 2020)

Here is a portion of the finished product, had to finish in the oven in three batches after 12 hrs cold smoke.  I will say that the meat is a little sweeter than I would have wanted it to be.  I used "Pop's Wet Brine" cure (1C Salt, 1 C Sugar, 1C Brn Sugar, 1T cure #1 per 1 gallon of water) I think next time I'll try a small test batch with less sugar before doing another 100 piece batch.  

The first time I did cured and smoked venison, I used BearCarver's dry cure with morton's tenderquick and brown sugar and it was perfect, just took up too much room in the fridge.  I figured the wet cure was a better option for me due to the fact I could leave it in the walk-in at the ranch.

Has anyone else had this issue with the meat being sweet with "Pop's Brine"? Do you think it is because my pieces were a lot smaller than I typically see on here?  Was two weeks in the cure too long for the small pieces? Any input would be helpful for the future.

Thanks!


----------



## Ishi (Mar 3, 2020)

That’s a serious cook! Nice work all the way around!


----------

